# mag size for rabbits and squirrels?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

If i were to come down to utah with my Ruger 10/22 am i legal to use my 25 round clip for rabbit and squirrel hunting? What about pests like *****?

And while im here asking are Red dot sights legal for rabbit and squirrel? like the $50 tru glo red dots


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Check the law on hunting squirrels. You can only hunt jack rabbit without a license, no cotton tails. ***** I would use something larger unless you are getting close to them.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

From the Utah Code:


> R657-19-5. Nongame Mammal Species - Certificate of Registration Not Required.
> (1) All nongame mammal species not listed in Section R657-19-4 as requiring a certificate of registration, may be taken:
> 
> *(a) without a certificate of registration;
> ...


Fishrmn


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

... Not sure why im not getting emails when i get replys but...

What are Utahs wardens like if you are using an Ar-15 style rifle? Even if its a .22 do they get pretty bent out of shape?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Everything you need to know about rabbit hunting in Utah is right here:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2010_pdfs/2010-11_upland_game.pdf

There is no restriction on magazine capacity, or even caliber for rabbits, so the wardens won't care what your gun looks like. Just nothing full-auto capable. I've never been hassled, and I don't know anyone who has. A typical rabbit drive amongst my group usually involves at least one person with a semi-automatic of some sort.

Reb is right. The squirrels are kinda "iffy", better check with someone in DWR about that. We aren't really known for being a squirrel hunting destination. Cottontails and snowshoes require a license and have a season and bag limits. The season is closed, it is usually September-February. Jackrabbits can be hunted year round with no license and have no bag limit. So if you're coming down before September all you can hunt is jacks.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Squirrels arent the main target my dad just has a buddy down there with property and its got a few small little ground squirrel towns, not even sure if i would go out to his property just want to have my options open. And im not into hunting cottontails, theyre to small and fuzzy id rather try to get a picture of one.

Only reason im curious about looks of guns is because some wardens just flat out despise the AR platform and if they see someone hunting with them they get a bit over inflated and like to pester the hunter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

flyfisher117 said:


> ... Not sure why im not getting emails when i get replys but...
> 
> What are Utahs wardens like if you are using an Ar-15 style rifle? Even if its a .22 do they get pretty bent out of shape?


utah fish cops get bent out of shape if you sneeze in their presence... they get mad over the dumbest things. i wouldnt worry too much about what they have to say as long as you are legal 100% of the time 8)


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Everything you need to know about rabbit hunting in Utah is right here:
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2010_pdfs/2010-11_upland_game.pdf
> 
> ...





> Weapon and ammunition
> requirements
> 50 CFR 20.21, Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-6-6 and R657-6-7
> *Upland game* may be taken with a shotgun no larger than 10 gauge, a handgun or with archery equipment. Ammunition for shotguns and handguns must be one-half ounce or more of shot between sizes no. 2 and no. 8.
> ...


It doesn't say you can't use full auto on jack rabbits. You can't use them on Upland Game Animals. Jacks, coyotes, red fox, squirrels *aren't* considered Upland Game.

Fishrmn


----------

